# Stingray filter help please



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Hiya folks

Just wondering if anyone can shed any light on my stingray filter. It just stopped working. I cleaned it all and checked the fuse, tis not that. Could it need a new impeller? I hadn't even been using it for 6 months. :devil:

Have never had any filter just stop working on me, and wouldn't expect it of one so new. I have filters that are years and years old still going strong. 

Luckily I had a spare filter, but I don't like having kit lying around that can't be used. You see, if it was working, I could get some newts maybe, or more fish without having to buy anything else!

Thanks


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you checked the impellor shaft is intact? They break easily.I set a small tank up for my sister with one of those filters,never again,i found them to be useless.Replace with a fluval! (made by the same manafacturer however,but much better)


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Stingrays arnt the best filters in the world. Maybe you can send it back under warranty.

As said above though, Fluval ftw! :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. I actually don't like them either. Really hard to get into and not very user friendly. And it would appear, don't last very long! Only bought it cos it was the best deal at the time, and I needed one quick!

Don't have my original receipt and never filled in the warranty card (d'oh) so probably can't do much that way. Will have a look see though.


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Two of mine have just stopped working too..one was only 2weeks old!!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes i think I really don't like them! The first time I went to clean mine, I found it so annoying getting into it, and I think it's actually a bit of a con the way they're designed, so you have to buy the media cartridges.

I have a baby biorb but I don't buy the cartidges, I just buy stuff to refill the cartridge and cut sponge to shape! I thought I could do this with the stingray, but you're not meant to get the carbon/zeolite cartridges open easily! I resorted to pliers when my teeth failed....


----------

